# Custom screen printed neck tags



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey..I'm about to purchase some sample shirts from a manufacturer, I was wondering after i purchase who am I supposed to get to remove the tags that come with the shirts so that I can put my own custom tag on? 
Once I get the tags off the screenprinter can add this portion to the rest of my project (the tshirt design) right?
Lastly what is required by law that I have to have my custom tag say?


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

depending on what shirt you get, you might be able to remove them yourself with a pair of scissors.

you should only really talk about what your printer will be able to do, with your printer, but odds are they will be able to add the cost of the tags in with the cost of the design its self.

you are legally required to display the fabric build of the garment (100% cotton, etc.) the origin country the shirt was made in, and the care instructions and symbols.


----------



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

doskalata said:


> depending on what shirt you get, you might be able to remove them yourself with a pair of scissors.
> 
> you should only really talk about what your printer will be able to do, with your printer, but odds are they will be able to add the cost of the tags in with the cost of the design its self.
> 
> you are legally required to display the fabric build of the garment (100% cotton, etc.) the origin country the shirt was made in, and the care instructions and symbols.



ok...so taking the tags off or buying shirts from the manufacturer w/o the tags is not an option? Also, so as long as i put the fabric build, the origin country and care inst & symbols added in with my logo i will be legal?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ckarmstrong1 said:


> ok...so taking the tags off or buying shirts from the manufacturer w/o the tags is not an option?


If you're having shirts made to turn around and decorate then sell retail, they don't have to come with a label. You just need to make sure you put one on before you sell them.

See complete rules here: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------



## ckarmstrong1 (Oct 30, 2009)

splathead said:


> If you're having shirts made to turn around and decorate then sell retail, they don't have to come with a label. You just need to make sure you put one on before you sell them.
> 
> See complete rules here: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center



thx joe...appreciate the info


----------



## oracle1 (Apr 25, 2010)

i relabel mines and just put 100% cotton, Made in the USA and thats it.
I dont think people look for instructions


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

oracle1 said:


> i relabel mines and just put 100% cotton, Made in the USA and thats it.
> I dont think people look for instructions


The care instructions are required by law, whether people look for them or not.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The labels are really easy to take off. There's a really simple youtube tutorial you can search for to show you how. 

You'd be amazed how simple it is.

You can also make labels from transfers and heat press them on. Maybe even buy a rubber stamp, then use plastisol ink, and stamp on your info. Since it's small, you can either use a heat gun to cure, conveyor, or heat press.


----------

